# Grand River 11/5



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Hit Grand River on the 5th looking to scare up some pheasant. Walked a good number of the fields with my brother in law for 4 hours, didnt see a SINGLE bird! The weather was a little chilly and overcast and we walked from about 7 to noon. Neither of us has a dog so it was just the two of us trying to kick em up. Totally puzzled why we didnt see a thing. Do the birds scatter after the release? Weather related? No chance if you dont have a dog? It was our first time out for pheasant and a little frustrating. Just thought I would see if anyone had advise on what to do different next time.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I hunted a local sportsmans club and put 17 birds in the air in 3 days if I didnt have my dog i dont think I would have seen a bird. The birds were holding close and hiding in sparse cover not in the heavy stuff you would think they would be in.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

The birds seem to sit tighter than most would expect. Ive had a few instances where I've nearly stepped on or walked right past birds holding tight. They also run before they fly when they are in the cover. I'm headed out there tomorrow. I'll be glad to get out for the first time this yr. (Got side tracked by deer hunting) 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

There's still birds there. Having a dog makes all the difference. Killed my limit in an hour. Shot both birds within 15 yards of each other. One ran and the dog put it up and then other held super tight til the dog flushed it 5 feet in front of me. Good luck if you get back out there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Good work Mike!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I loved pheasant hunting when my dog was alive. She died last year and in my experience its pretty darn tough to hunt without a dog. I won't do it.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

how important is it to have a pheasant trained dog? I have a dog but he has 0 hunting experience. He has a great nose though and through natural instinct loves chasing game and such. would it be worth taking him out to see if he can romp around and scare some up?


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

pointers are awesome to watch but any dog beating the bushes for you is better than you doing it 

take the dog, worst thing that will happen is he'll get a work out!

Jason


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

tomdury said:


> Hit Grand River on the 5th looking to scare up some pheasant. Walked a good number of the fields with my brother in law for 4 hours, didnt see a SINGLE bird! The weather was a little chilly and overcast and we walked from about 7 to noon. Neither of us has a dog so it was just the two of us trying to kick em up. Totally puzzled why we didnt see a thing. Do the birds scatter after the release? Weather related? No chance if you dont have a dog? It was our first time out for pheasant and a little frustrating. Just thought I would see if anyone had advise on what to do different next time.


take a dog with you, pheasants will generally run long before they fly. Hunting them without a dog would be pretty futile in my opinion.


----------

